# Long time i've posted a new thread, my new beast is here!!



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Dont worry, i still have the TT although it will be up for sale again soon after i have stripped the mods from it! However after looking at its new look again i dont really want to!

I wanted something that would be exciting to drive and a sort of show car for the weekend. Thought i'd also get something that would be fuel efficent for my Uni commute but that one went straight out of the window!

So i bought myself this, an absolutely mint VW Golf MK2 Gti 16v but having a mightly 2.8L VR6 conversion! Finished in Oak Green with butterscotch interior and timeless BBS 3pcs split rims. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]




























Would be rude not to upload a couple of nice pics i took along side a beast!



















And a small teaser of the new look, not finished with the stance, i will be going a lot lower too.


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks super cool as asual


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice Jamal! I have always said I wouldn't mind a Nice MK2 GTI & that is exactly how I would want it to look! Super 8)

TT's on its way soon then!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

love the golf mate that colour is awesome.


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

seriously you tt makes mine look like a mini metro!


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys,

Tim after driving this MK2 i honestly dont want to drive the TT, the MK2 drives better in every way, faster, handles better etc although i need the TT for its practicality although my TT isn't anyway! My MK2 scrapes in a straight line or the slightest uphill run and the splitter dies.

Do it Tim, but get a VR'd one, you wont regret it!

RPM - i think i was supposed to send you my manifold, i will try do this soon but everything TT related isn't important to me at the moment! :twisted:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

really like the look of your TT but don't really appreciate that fiesta in a body kit spoiling the view.......

steve


----------



## farmo (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope this shopping trolley is displaying the appropriate disability badge 



jamal said:


>


----------



## RichTT. (May 7, 2009)

loving the new look!

and i was eyeing that mk2 up!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice always been a big mk2 fan


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Booooooo - OEM 'valver' owners rule!




















p.s. What dash is it in your car? Is it out of a 'rado?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> p.s. What dash is it in your car? Is it out of a 'rado?


Defo a rado dash a common mod on the mk2 as is fitting the rado rear seats thinking of modding yours :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> thinking of modding yours :wink:


Nope. I toyed with the idea of coilies and some really wide 16" BBS splits, but I came to the conclusion that I prefer it OEM. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > thinking of modding yours :wink:
> ...


It would look very nice on coilies and the old 16" 180TT rims look 8) on a red mk2 my mate has them on his it would also bedead easy to put backto OEM


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Please tell me that's an alloy your putting in the boot & not a speaker


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Booooooo - OEM 'valver' owners rule!


I totally agree with you but finding an example like yours certainly isn't easy as there aren't many good ones left. If i were you, get a quality coilover set up and some BBS RS' and keep it OEM+. Will look awesome!

Im going to take out that Rado dash and put a TT one inside with climate control and all the bottons working. It will basically be a TT inside 

And no, that is not a speaker im putting into the boot, its actually a wheel that im taking out! :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jamal said:


> I totally agree with you but finding an example like yours certainly isn't easy as there aren't many good ones left. If i were you, get a quality coilover set up and some BBS RS' and keep it OEM+. Will look awesome!


_IF_ I did do it (and I must admit I do mull the 'coil & rim' option quite a bit), then it would have to be as OEM as possible and of course fully reversable. One of the nicest OEM stances I have seen on a MK2 is Recard0's valver over on DubMarines. A nice balance of lowering and BBS wheel size/width:










What brand of coilies would you recommend? KW or something along that price range?

I could go complety mad and copy Sparky, decking it to within a few mm...


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

Another old timer leaving, Hope you have fun, looking forward to seeing what you do with it....... below is what i left the TT for


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Stop showing me stunning MK2s :!:

Thats the route im going with mine, although i do have a vr6 engine in the car i want it to 'look' as OEM as possible, im putting the quad headlamp badged grille back onto the car and also getting some timeless 16" BBS RS wheels and it'll look very similar to recard0s mk2.

As for suspension, i did think about changing it for air ride but this would compromise the handling and not really a good idea with a 200bhp motor upfront! Also the fact i had a quality KW coilover suspension kit which is by far the best i've ever used made me what to have a hardcore decked car, air is cheating!

If i were you i'd invest in quality coilovers like my KW V1s, you wont be dissapointed! The ride isn't even that harsh either.
Get yourself over to VW Players show tomorrow for inspiration. There will be some amazing MK2s and rare OEM ones like yours will truly be appreciated!

Kegman, long time no speak! I remember both of your TTs and i really like your new Benz, it is stunning and i bet it sounds awesome!


----------

